# Audi Sport's Le Mans Winning Engineer Leena Gade Catches up with MINI Rally Engineer Sister at Goodwood



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Having just won Le Mans, we were surprised no shots of Audi R18 chief engineer Leena Gade had filtered through from Imola. Then, we caught this story from the Telegraph and all was clear. Seems Leena attended the Goodwood Festival of Speed last weekend and managed to catch up with sister Teena whom she'd mentioned in our Le Mans video interview. Teena's the lead engineer on Kris Meeke's MINI WRC car, and the two managed a photo op with both cars on display that was used by the Telegraph.

Check out more links below including the original Telegraph piece with background about Leena Gade and her sister Teena, a link to our own gallery from Goodwood 2011 and, last, our video interview shot with Leena at the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

* Full Story - Gade Sisters Feature by the Telegraph.co.uk *

* Photo Gallery - Fourtitude 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed *


----------

